# [Q] Best extended battery?



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

So the good 'ol Droid X is now a media device for my kiddo and GPS unit while outdoors. Can anyone recommend a beefy extended battery, preferably with a case (or a case that supports the extended battery)? I'm still on the original stock battery and it's flaky.

Thanks!


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Brady. I'm in the same boat. I want to use mine for those reasons too. Honestly this has been a much more durable phone than has my s3 . 
Don't quote me because it could be placebo but I believe the signal was better. I'm constant fiddling with the battery switch on my s3.

The s3 is nice hardware wise but this is still an awesome device.

What have you decided as far as extended batteries I've heard the zero fruit ones are nice. I'm not worked about a case since mine feel off my cat at around 60mph.

I think I posted the story here with pics if anyone wants to see that or read it. I'm still running miui from wiz with his boot menu.I wish I could disable the radio without using airplane mode. A completely stripped ROM with wifi and GPS would be nice .

Good luck always nice to see A, friendly face on here.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

